# How to use



## Sumrlusha (Mar 25, 2013)

I just joined and frankly having a hard time navigating.  I want to post a thread on a Starwood topic and see my replies how would I go about this please be specific


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2013)

You have already replied on the Starwood forum - click here - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1442982#post1442982


----------



## brigechols (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome! Go to the Starwood board and start a new thread. Then go to thread tools and select "Subscribe to this thread" to receive an automatic update with replies.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 25, 2013)

Go to the Starwood forum. At the top left corner, you'll find a button marked 'New Thread'. Click that, enter a Title, and post away. when finished, at the bottom of the area where you typed your message, there are two buttons, 'Submit Post' or 'Preview Thread'. If you want to see what your thread will look like, click 'Preview', make whatever edits you wish then click Submit to post it. That's all there is to it.

Welcome to TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2013)

can also find help topics for most common forum tasks here

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21619


----------



## Sumrlusha (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you all


----------

